# preventing/dealing with carsickness



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

I was on a trip to see family this weekend, and did not really think about my hedgie getting carsick because he had been fine with the same ride when we came from the breeder's (the trip was to the same area). I knew there was the possibility he could be sick, of course, but he was fine before so I didn't think there would be a problem this time, although I did withhold from letting him have food for a few hours before we left. One thing I noticed with Quentin is that he was fine for most of the trip, however the mountains made him sick because of the curvy roads--and I don't blame him, because they always make me queasy too! So if you have to drive through a mountain-y/hilly area, you might want to keep in mind that hedgie will probably feel a little icky and you might want to be prepared.

I figure other people get into the same kind of situation with a long car ride, and I was just wondering if there are any tips to help with a hedgie's upset tummy and make for a more comfortable ride. Of course, there's the hold-off-food-and-water idea, but is there anything else out there that can help? I thought that maybe a thread with some different ideas/strategies could save a few hedgies from upset tummies. Any tips/suggestions to the future travelers out there?


----------



## hndspk (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm NOT suggesting this for a hedgehog unless you throughly discuss it with a vet with a LOT of hedgehog experience.

I have a lab puppy who would always get car sick when we would travel (which we do quite often) and our vet told us to give her one 25 mg (one pill) of benadryl about 30 minutes before we left. I dont know why it works, but she hasn't thrown up in the car since we started giving that to her.

Like I said before, I am NOT suggesting that you give your hedgehog benadryl unless a highly experienced/qualified vet says otherwise.


----------



## soprano (Sep 10, 2008)

hndspk said:


> I dont know why it works, but she hasn't thrown up in the car since we started giving that to her.


Benadryl, which is marketed for allergies, and Dramamine, which is sold for motion sickness, are the same drug - diphenhydramine hydrochloride. The sleep aid Unisom is also the same thing.

I get motion sickness and diphenhydramine doesn't help me at all. I'm glad that it works for your dog! Puking dogs aren't so fun.


----------

